# Gamble Fish



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2009)

*Gamble Fish*

*Genre:* Psychological, Shounen, Slice of Life  

*Spoiler*: _Synopsis_ 





> The story is set at Shishidou, a school attended by rich and elite people. Tom Shirasagi, a gambler, is a mysterious new transfer student who has come from a public school (instead of a prestigious private one) and faces the elitist environment. There, he declares a challenge toward any student and claims he will bring to the ruin the whole school through a series of gambling matches. Nobody knows why he has come to that school or what the real motivations behind his actions are.
> During any match, Tom shows off all of his unique coolness and ability.
> He employs a wide range of tricks, both psychological and physical, to ensure his victory. In any game, you will constantly ask how he's planning to win, why he's really doing certain things, and what's really going on. At the end of the matches, the tricks are revealed, and they all work in real life, even if they do require one to be highly skilled or lucky in order to perform them.
> The story centers around the various matches he undertakes and the interactions between the various characters, like Mika Shishidou, the beautiful granddaughter of the school headmaster, who is highly intelligent but contemptuous and superb, or Abidani, the vampiric looking dorm superintendent and main villain (for now) in the series, who has a sadistic personality and whose goal is to make Tom leave his school (or to get him killed).
> As the story unfolds, more about Tom's past is revealed, leading to unpredictable turns of events.






*Media:*
Link removed

I have to say that some of the matches have been interesting, although I can't help but feel luck plays a pretty big part in alot of his tricks.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm....sounds sexy.  I'll check it out on a rainy day.


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 11, 2009)

Always looking for good manga. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2009)

The scantlations are currently up to ch.7 and the latest chapter had me wondering just how he plans on beating that magician. He seems to have caught on to something but is still losing in the Black Jack game. I can't wait for ch.8.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice manga indeed. 

Does anyone have a link for chapter 7?

TIA


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2009)

Gamble_Fish_v02_c07[OMFGG]


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Gamble_Fish_v02_c07[OMFGG]



Thank You


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2009)

Ch.8 is out. Now it's time to see how Tomu pulls this one off.

Gamble_Fish_v02_c08[OMFGG]

*Edit:* No!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2009)

^I always wanted to try a title that dealt with gambling and for some reason this one caught my eye. I'm hoping more people here and in general gives this series a chance. Although it's quite early the story has shaped up to be quite interesting and this most recent challenge kept me off guard to what would happen next.


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn, just read chapter 10, i wasn't expecting that to be the Magician Killer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2009)

I honestly didn't expect him to let his finger get cut off to allow him the edge in winning the next round. But I guess he needed blood to be on the cards as a marking.
He's both insane and badass


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 1, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I honestly didn't expect him to let his finger get cut off to allow him the edge in winning the next round. But I guess he needed blood to be on the cards as a marking.
> He's both insane and badass



It took me by surprise as well when I went through the series a few weeks ago. 
It's good to know that I was pretty close in guessing why he wanted to get his finger cut off.
An yes he is a crazy badass. You know what is even better?
He becomes even more crazy and badass in the future arcs (that crazy doctor guy is reaaallllyyyyy crazy, more so than he is now imo)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

Ch.11 has been released. It's available on IRC for anyone interested


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 8, 2010)

Just found this manga and read it up to the snooker arc.

So, why is this manga so unpopular? Is it a weekly release manga?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not sure why this series doesn't see it's fair share of activities. Each of the gambling matches have been interesting to say the least. The latest arc involving the 3-team battle was pretty good, and the latest chapter left it at an intriguing cliff hanger.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 8, 2010)

That was a quick reply. 

The premises of this series is interesting but then, I think the mangaka overdid with the gambling part. It was radical, extremely and insane....especially that the main character and his allies are 14 years old kids. 

And the teacher is not human...It is Picolo from Planet Namek.

The girl called Mika is hot...it is shame that there is no love chemistry between the main character and her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2010)

^Well, the entire premises hinges on the gambling and raising the stakes every time he's challenged. 

What I love about the series is the different challenges that is thrown at Shirasagi. His innate gambling skills allows him to formulate a winning strategy each time, even when the competition is out of his hands (like in the 3 on 3 battles.)

The Pool Shark storyline was pretty entertaining since Shirasagi needed training to defeat that female Billards champion.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 8, 2010)

When I said extreme, i meant the way they does the gambling. What's up with those finger cutting, stripping and gore punishment and even death penalty. They are just 14 years old kid...LOL

The teacher is insane. I am surprised that he can did all those nasty stuff without any objection or interruption. 

I have to admit that snooker arc is pure genius..especially in the end of the battle. The cheats and strategy he pulled leave me in awe-some.


----------



## Soulme (Oct 8, 2010)

this is an underrated manga.... to say the least.....

i like any manga that has mind games in it......

and don't forget if you like this.... you like liar game (even though it's on hiatus right now)


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 9, 2010)

Finally caught up to chapter 49 and I have to say that , this fcking manga is intensive. Death match for 14 years old kid? Ya righttttttttttt...

I wonder, is Mika have feeling toward the main character? 

Nice manga and I'm surprised that no people actually knew about this manga...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Finally caught up to chapter 49 and I have to say that , this fcking manga is intensive.* Death match for 14 years old kid? Ya righttttttttttt...*
> I wonder, is Mika have feeling toward the main character?
> 
> Nice manga and I'm surprised that no people actually knew about this manga...



Gotta love Abidani, doesn't give a shit about his student's well being or what the law might think


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Gotta love Abidani, doesn't give a shit about his student's well being or what the law might think



Picolo > Law.


----------



## Soulme (Oct 9, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Picolo > Law.



fictional world > real world


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2010)

Scan for ch.50 is out now


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 18, 2010)

Seriously, if you're female, never challenge Tomu.  You'll become just another entry into his harem database.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2010)

His female conquests keep piling up


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 18, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> His female conquests keep piling up



The problems is, he have no intention to conquest female characters..They are the one who want to get conquer by Tomu.

The only girl that Tomu want to conquer is Mika. 

Apparently, it seems that the english scan is soooo behind the raw...(150++ chapters ahead us)

What the hell...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> *The problems is, he have no intention to conquest female characters..They are the one who want to get conquer by Tomu.*
> 
> The only girl that Tomu want to conquer is Mika.
> 
> ...



It all depends on your take on what constitutes a conquests. It doesn't matter if he doesn't plan to do anything with them. The important thing is that as a swindler is that he can persuade him to do anything. And no I'm not talking about anything sexual. 

But you have to admit he has those girls wrapped around his thumbs at this point.


----------



## CreepingFeature (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought I might pop by here and give you guys a warning as I have read up to volume 15 of Chinese scans... be prepared to get trolled epic hard (especially with the appearance of a special guest)! haha.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Link for those who are interested:


There are tons and tons of fan service... but not much depth in terms of strategy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2010)

More Gamble Fish coming right up:

Ch.51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.53

Shirasagi's family history finally comes to light.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 20, 2010)

10 billion yens, how much it is if convert into USD?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> 10 billion yens, how much it is if convert into USD?



A little over a $100M or to be exact:

$119,731,805.58


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 27, 2011)

Just caught up to chapter 61

Good manga, you can't help but wonder how the main character can turn the tide in his favour during all his challenge.

Guts, intelligence, cheating there's no end to manipulate the outcome of a gamble.

And the chara design is gorgeous.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2011)

Emily apparently really likes overkill if she brought the fucking Green Berets for this event.

...On the other hand i've got to wonder how she even got it okayed through the military structure so that she could get a whole sqaud of them...it's kinda amusing thought


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2011)

Ch.62 has been released. 

Using the green Berets seemed like over kill then I realized they're up against Shirasagi  


Of course they would have a couple of awesome counter tactics up their sleeves


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 22, 2011)

The pros among pros got kawarimi'ed by Shirasagi. Nice chapter indeed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2011)

I was hoping to have a few more chapters out before checking back on it's status like with Kahe Detective club this morning or Watashi ni xx Shinasai! a few days ago. It's much simpler that way or I'd be stuck reading 1 chapter releases for over a 100 different series simultaneously which can really get cumbersome


----------



## Heretic (Aug 22, 2011)

On one one mangafox forum's threads in the GF section, there was a thread with pictures of later chapters and spoiler boxes. I'm not sure if the thread is still up and I don't want to be spoiled so I didn't look too much into it. The only picture I remember was the creepy teacher on a motorcycle.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I've seen that already, oh well, no harm done.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2011)

I read this recently and I still enjoy it to some extent, but is this arc really about gambling anymore...? 

I don't like the direction this is taking.

Edit Chapter 73 out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Right so Rainbow eye mind control, together with a superhuman tengu who can control dogs... I wonder what other special abilities will pop up in the future...


----------



## AMtrack (Sep 17, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> I read this recently and I still enjoy it to some extent, but is this arc really about gambling anymore...?
> 
> I don't like the direction this is taking.
> 
> ...



Variety is the spice of life.  Its not like Shirasagi is the one with powers.  When that happens you can worry.  Lets get real, no one "normal" can beat Shirasagi.  The manga would be ass boring without having ppl with superhuman like characteristics now and then.  

Its the only way to put him up against increasingly more difficult odds.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 4, 2011)

sexy series with nice drama. only faults in my eyes is the harem is a little overdone and main character is a little too 'cool'. but then again more to come and the villian is awesome.


----------



## rajin (Jan 11, 2014)

*106 is Out.
Damn he looks badass on this panel!
*


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2014)

depict
depict


----------

